# Another English Piece!



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Leeds and minty. Sellers pics, just won it but spoke to him on the phone probably take a week to get to me. Just love these pieces.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice ,large but refined very gentlmanly yes nice buy -Tony


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks, yea heck can't wear a wrist piece when mountain biking catches on branches, ha the ol timex test right

see I told the wife that even my dress pieces bug me under a suit and sleeves, which of course is not true she'll figure it out soon.


----------

